# Animal Crossing Merchandise.



## Kenzie. (Feb 22, 2014)

Have you guys got any? Post some pictures or talk about it!


My boyfriend and I found this Totakeke plush at a local Goodwill back toward the beginning of December.
We live in a pretty small, rural area so seeing this was a big surprise. He was only $3.00. c:


----------



## DarkTranquillity (Feb 22, 2014)

He's our guardian from those nasty asian beetles in my walls!


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 23, 2014)

apart from the pre order goft for NL (even though i never preordered new leaf) nothing


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

From tbt fair <3


Spoiler


----------



## shananza (Feb 23, 2014)

I have the Isabelle figurine and town hall figurine that I got from pre-ordering the game, plushes of KK slider, Rosie and Bunnie, a few phone charms of items such as the fossil and apple and a set of mini figures, the ones with the little houses and bits of furniture


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

I want this so bad :'( 





I also want the Tangy one  her and Vesta will always be my favourite villagers, and the plushes are impossible to get, as they are old now


----------



## cIementine (Feb 23, 2014)

*I got the Isabelle figure free with the game, plus I have my Fauna plush. *


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 23, 2014)

i need fabric fluff and sewing skills

then i will make a cube plush


----------



## Aizu (Feb 23, 2014)

I've got the complete wild world/ animal forest figure set, Isabelle town hall set and two plushies （＾_＾）


----------



## Deareux (Feb 23, 2014)

I've seen some little play sets on Ebay. They're so cute and come with little furniture. Unfortunately, they're pretty pricey.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 23, 2014)

I got the Shizue/Isabelle Nendoroid figurine (summer clothes version). A bit pricey but most definitely worth it. :3 -kawaii desu!-


----------

